# Come learn squash with me!



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

I just relocated to Dubai Marina and my building has a few great squash courts. I've played tennis in the past (never competitively or anything) and would love to put some time in on the squash courts. I've never played but am looking forward to learning.

If anyone is interested, I bought a couple nice rackets and balls. Let me know if you'd like to stop by and play sometime!


----------



## osamaa (Sep 24, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> I just relocated to Dubai Marina and my building has a few great squash courts. I've played tennis in the past (never competitively or anything) and would love to put some time in on the squash courts. I've never played but am looking forward to learning.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I bought a couple nice rackets and balls. Let me know if you'd like to stop by and play sometime!


That's interesting. I would love to. 

Which building do you live in?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh I would love to at some point..  thats if you don't mind playing with a girl? 
I haven't played in years and years though so no guarantee I am going to even still be able to hit it


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

I will send you a PM end of October to play a bit (If you haven't given up by then  )
I always wanted to learn squash but am currently not in Dubai.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi. I'm in the marina but don't have a court here. Have played a bit before but still a beginner. Would love a game sometime. I'll send you a pm


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*same here*

Same here. Just learned to play and also have a court in the building where I stay as well. Also in the marina.


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for all the replies! i travel quite frequently for my job but should be around tomorrow evening if that works for any of you. give me a pm with your number we we'll coordinate.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I see this is an older thread but I'll give it a try...

if everyone here has not become a professional squash player by now, I'd love a game of squash as well. I am a beginner as well, so looking for the same or someone who doesn't mind a beginner. Also Marina resident. Can someone PM me if interested? (also, I'm a girl, if that's not going to be a barrier/problem).


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

selennium said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I see this is an older thread but I'll give it a try...
> 
> if everyone here has not become a professional squash player by now, I'd love a game of squash as well. I am a beginner as well, so looking for the same or someone who doesn't mind a beginner. Also Marina resident. Can someone PM me if interested? (also, I'm a girl, if that's not going to be a barrier/problem).


Hi,

I will move to Dubai in March so if you are still playing I´m up for a game.

/Tess (also a girl )


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hi - looking for a game any time*



selennium said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I see this is an older thread but I'll give it a try...
> 
> if everyone here has not become a professional squash player by now, I'd love a game of squash as well. I am a beginner as well, so looking for the same or someone who doesn't mind a beginner. Also Marina resident. Can someone PM me if interested? (also, I'm a girl, if that's not going to be a barrier/problem).


I am always up for a game of squash - if you fancy then PM me and we can arrange
Ian


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will move to Dubai in March so if you are still playing I´m up for a game.
> 
> /Tess (also a girl )


Hi Tess, (also a girl) 

Look forward to playing with you when you move over here.. just contact me when you get here and we will set something up!


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

selennium said:


> Hi Tess, (also a girl)
> 
> Look forward to playing with you when you move over here.. just contact me when you get here and we will set something up!


Great!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

osamaa said:


> That's interesting. I would love to.
> 
> Which building do you live in?



I would love to play in the evenings or week-ends. Pretty much a beginner, I live in the Greens so close enough to Marina, 'hope I am not too late...anyone would like to PM me to arrange please do so, I am a fellah...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok Edwards, we have been spammed enough...


----------



## alldprettyfaces (Aug 21, 2011)

*squash games*



wdhurt said:


> I just relocated to Dubai Marina and my building has a few great squash courts. I've played tennis in the past (never competitively or anything) and would love to put some time in on the squash courts. I've never played but am looking forward to learning.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I bought a couple nice rackets and balls. Let me know if you'd like to stop by and play sometime!



Hi, i was wondering if youd still be looking for a squash partner? i was interested to play, i am beg / intermediate ..used to play weekly but havent in two weeks...


----------

